# Ashtray's- New topic



## GruntaHunta (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone. Craig here with a rather unusual request but it might interest some people.

I'm from Australia. Our models all come with an ashtray and lighter like this:



I have read a few times some of our English and Canadian friends wanting an ashtray because their Exxy's come with this:



So my question is does anyone wanna do a swap/trade one for the other, just the cooler part and relavent plastic. My Exxy is brand new (3 weeks old) so mine is in perfect nick. As I said, a strange one, but I have specific requirements for needing it.

Alternatively, if anyone has seen one in a Wrecking or Breaking yard recently and can remember where, I'd be greatful if they could shoot me a PM. And doubly greatful if anyone knows where I can get the colour screen dash audio system.

Best wishes,

Craig.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

My X Trail has an ashtray and lighter, but I want to swap as well! AFAIK all UK models come with an ashtray.

Could someone in Canada find out what the parts price is for the can cooler please? Anyone prepaired to ship 'em overseas?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

GruntaHunta said:


> ...........
> I have read a few times some of our English and Canadian friends wanting an ashtray because their Exxy's come with this:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That is some nice leather in that second picture... wait a second.... that's my baby Exy 


Back on track:
I have been shopping for some spare calipers and I have actually located a wrecked x-trail... Let me call the salvage yard again this week and see if they are willing to part with those pieces...later.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

One more thing: is anyone else or anyother nick-nacks, knobs, or other small trim items of interest?

Speak now, cause this yard is no where near my place so if I make the trip there, it might as well be worthwhile 

Alternatively tou can speak with "JIMTUR" he has a lot of items for sale:

here: http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=5429&cat=6


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

*door sill protector...*

When I was tucking the wire under the plastic along the driver's side door sill protector for the trailer hitch, one of the clips came undone and it wouldn't snap back on. Because I was unsure of how to take the entire plastic piece off without making it worse/breaking it, I asked the dealer about it. They said I need a new piece and it is about 47$! I said forget it; it is not that bad since it is only the end on the carpet side toward the back of the vehicle and not that noticeable. It does bug me though...There are no broken bits of plastic under there so I wonder if maybe the wire is taking up too much space, thus preventing the clip catching.

Any ideas?? Even how the piece is supposed to be removed would be helpful so I could take it off. Otherwise I am interested in the wreck Marc was talking about in another thread for that particular piece.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

ValBoo said:


> Back on track:
> ... Let me call the salvage yard again this week and see if they are willing to part with those pieces...later.



Back from the yard... 

*GruntaHunta:*
The trim piece you wanted was too much of time consuming to get to it and unfortunately did not get it. I would suggest contacting "JIMTUR"
here: http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=5429&cat=6

*Shabalia:*
I got the sill trim piece you wanted for $15.



Contact me via pm for details.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmmm...does that mean you can tell my sill trim piece is broken?  I still would like to take the piece off my vehicle to look for myself but don't know how to do it.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Well maybe I jumped to conclusions...
Anyhow the wrekers was about an hour from my place and that piece was not too much money... Let me know if you need it, otherwise too bad for me for wasting $15.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

ValBoo, sorry for the misunderstanding. I may still be interested if mine is really broken.

I was sure I started a new thread with my original question about the sill protector but I think you merged it into this thread? I would not intentionally jump in on someone else's thread with an unrelated question. It's kinda rude plus I am not getting any feedback to my question.

You have replaced your sill protectors with the lighted variety, so you know how to take off the old ones. Care to share? Or can I start a new thread to see if anyone else can help?


----------

